# Double Header(pics) 8-24-08



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

What a crazy day! We launched early in a pretty rough surf. The waves were back to back and surfable. But we fianlly made it out after some lost tackle and a few broken rods. After a rough start, we make it out to catch bait. Nothing for more than an hour. 1 spanish and 1 bluefish. Finally we manage some grey trout, croakers and spot so we headed to the hole and setup shop. Water was clear with pretty good vis. Lots of rays and sharks swimming around. It didn't take long and mike's saltiga is screaming. The first knockdown of the day and its a 58lb paperwork cobia! It was a good 15 min or so battle that ended happily with the steel to his head. Finally got some nice action shots of the pretty gaff work!
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/1-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/gaff1-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/gaff2-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/gaff3-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/gaff4-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/mikessideshot-copy.jpg">


Mike's 58lber at the scales.
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/mikescobeweighin-copy-copy.jpg">

Mike paddles his fish in to weigh, clean, and fill out his paperwork. Me and John stay out hoping to get into something. I get back anchored up and my slick starts to come alive with jacks and sharks. I set out my live bait and it gets hammered before i could turn around. I reel in and my rig was bite off. This happened again. Then I saw the 6ft shark circling my kayak. It was the end of the day and I was gonna land something nice so I try and throw a new rig hoping not to get bit off but sure enough it did. John starts packing up and i start pulling my lines in. I look over and there he was a cruising about 30 ft from my yak. I tossed my bait right in front of em' and he was on! Another nice fight and I land my 4th cobe from the kayak this year. This one went 50 lbs and could of been release citation but they taste better than paper!
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fotografik-copy.jpg">

Back at the scales.
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/weighinlip-copy.jpg">


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

im glad im not the one that mike is smashing with a bat!!

short lived life on that fish HAH!

man, you guys are kicking ass on some cobes, nice outrigger setups too.

sweet action shots 



Jesse


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

BAD A$$ 

and thats all i got to say


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

wow....nice fish. How far did they pull your yak?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Holy Dogg.......awesome job guys. Way to go.


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice guys! Nice action shots.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! Outstanding work!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Matt again WTFG !!!! You guys have so many rods and riggers on the Yaks it looks like you need out-riggers to keep from flipping.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55861

check out those pics


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

I must say, that is a sweet yak setup ya got with those riggers.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

WTG mike...when ya gonna meet me up to pick out MY big boy yak? sorry i missed ya at lynnhaven the other nite, let me know when you're heading back out...


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats guys, those were sweet set ups, and fish...I just picked up my WS Ride 135 today, I cant wait to get out there and hook up with one...That is, if yall aint caught all of em...


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

amazing report and pics, I can only dream of a day like that. That yak is hooked up!! nice riggers, makes me want to take it trolling for some tuna


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

jay b said:


> Matt again WTFG !!!! You guys have so many rods and riggers on the Yaks it looks like you need out-riggers to keep from flipping.


LOL... yeah they really made it a hell of time to land the fish and take pictures!


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Sick!!! Keep up with the pics!!!

W2F


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

EDMboarder said:


> BAD A$$
> 
> and thats all i got to say


i second that!!! totaly!!!


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

That's awesome. I can't wait till I have all the needed gear to make a trip like that. Keep it up!
:fishing:


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work guys!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

right on!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

you guys are nuts. a 6' shark circling.... Shet... I'd be out of there.

Nice work!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

ah, i remember what it was like to have more balls than brains. great job! i wish we had fish like that up here!


----------



## C.Salp (May 30, 2002)

Very nice!!

great catch...thanks for sharing the photos.

Chris


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

goood stuff! nice fish.


----------



## pridekiller (Jul 6, 2008)

nice catch....i guess im gonna have to go 1 of these times. im sick of getting those crazed calls from mike telling me i missed out again. i think i just want to go to beat the fish down with my new stick


----------



## pridekiller (Jul 6, 2008)

pridekiller said:


> nice catch....i guess im gonna have to go 1 of these times. im sick of getting those crazed calls from mike telling me i missed out again. i think i just want to go to beat the fish down with my new stick


so............... i get another call today from the maniac...heard you guys killed them. where are the pics to motivate me to come over there


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

pridekiller said:


> so............... i get another call today from the maniac...heard you guys killed them. where are the pics to motivate me to come over there


alright pridekiller this should be enough motivation!!!...by the way there's no fish in buckroe


----------



## pridekiller (Jul 6, 2008)

reelax84 said:


> alright pridekiller this should be enough motivation!!!...by the way there's no fish in buckroe


yeah, tell me about it. glad i didnt go out today though.


----------

